# Free trip to Las Vegas through Expedia.ca



## Snorkey (Nov 22, 2010)

Did anyone book this through expedia.ca?


----------



## BevL (Nov 23, 2010)

Details?  

I don't see a link for a free trip to Las Vegas on their website - LOL.

Bev


----------



## Snorkey (Nov 23, 2010)

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2398719

I should have posted on here....

Airfare to Vegas, hotels and all the shows were FREE on Saturday.


----------

